

GetJar's Ilja Laurs on choosing the right business model for your app - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2011/04/15/choosing-the-right-business-model-for-your-app/

======
evilpip
Great perspective and nicely laid out by an exec who knows what he is talking
about.

